# Not too bad



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Not too bad for a daylight to 11 tournament 13 lbs and a 5 lb lunker


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice. The water temp has dropped a degree or two in the past week or so. Maybe things are about to pick up. Very nice catch!!!

I see you're at Carpenter's Park. Did you catch those around the park???


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking bass!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There are bass in blackwater??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Very nice. The water temp has dropped a degree or two in the past week or so. Maybe things are about to pick up. Very nice catch!!!
> 
> I see you're at Carpenter's Park. Did you catch those around the park???


No I didn't


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

sure said:


> There are bass in blackwater??


 lol, well not anymore...they caught the last 5


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

30 years ago I was the bass catchin' Roland Martin of Blackwater. Really tore them up from the shell landing North and up Pond creek - Spring & Fall - plenty of fish. "Life" took priority and I fell out of the bass fishing scene. Good to see there are still some decent fish, Congrats and yeah - not too bad!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good limit of bass right there. Nice catch.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some chunks right there. Way to go.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome catch


----------

